# How to measure jump size?



## Spaded21 (Jan 8, 2011)

How are jump sizes measured? Is it the length of the area between the lip and the knuckle? Or the entire feature?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Any resort worth a damn measures end of the lip not the end of the ramp to the knuckle. But I really want to know where some of these people come up with their jump estimations.


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

should be whatever distance needs to be covered in the air.


----------

